# Harness Bar For MK4 Jetta?



## wemery12 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there a company that makes a harness bar for a MK4 Jetta? I cant find one anywhere.... or is there anyone who knows how to make one?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Harness Bar For MK4 Jetta? (wemery12)*

Speedware Motorsports has them. They are not yet listed on the site. 
http://www.Speedwaremotorsports.com


----------

